# selenium advice needed!!



## zoie (Mar 28, 2007)

hi everyone i was going to try taking selenium tablets to thicken my lining
the most my lining has been is 7 and i would like it to be abit thicker
the thing i need to know is when do you start taking them and when do you stop 
also what dosage should you take?
i know this is alot to ask but i only have two more goes at clomid and dont want to try these tablets and it has reverse affects.
hope you can help me


----------



## M.T.B (May 31, 2007)

sorry no answer advised hubby take selanium not me xxxx hope you get some answers xxxx  didnt want to look and not reply i know how frustrating that can be xxx take care xxxx


----------



## sarah9475 (Mar 7, 2007)

I know pineapple juice and brazil nuts can provide a natural source but don't know much else, am sure someone else will help

XXXXXXXXX
Sarah


----------



## NuttyJo (Jun 29, 2007)

hi ya,

i have been taking them all the way through the cycle but have just asked another ff if this is correct as you got me wondering if im meant to stop at a certain point!   will let you know when i find out! 

i do know however, that if it contains vitamin a then make sure its not in the form of retinol (animal) as this isnt good for ttc

good luck!


----------



## wouldloveababycat (Mar 21, 2004)

You can get selenium from Holland and Barrett if you search for it on their website I take their own brand it is currently £3.49 for 100 tablets (half price) and it has significantly improved my lining .. mine was 8.5 the other day and it is still thickening up so lots better as mine used to be about 5.5 .. this brand doesn't have any animal extracts in it ..so its fine.. I also tried eating loads of brazil nuts etc but they didn't work very well and just made me gain weight ! 

Good Luck .. Cat x


----------



## NuttyJo (Jun 29, 2007)

we have come to the conclusion that you only take them from the start of the cycle up until ovulation, just so you know! 

good luck!


----------



## zoie (Mar 28, 2007)

hi all thanks for the replys its very helpfull 
i have brought my selenium from holland and barrats


----------



## LILIWEN (Mar 11, 2005)

Just to give you a positive thought.  I conceived my first son on clomid with a lining of 3.6!  Second time around it was 8.  Now on 5th cycle of 100mg and my lining as never been thicker than 6.6 although it is always a triple layer.


----------



## zoie (Mar 28, 2007)

hi was just wondering what do you mean by it being a triple layer 
on my last cycle my lining was 7.8 and the doc said he wanted it to be in double figures


----------



## LILIWEN (Mar 11, 2005)

well all i can say is that on the scanner machine a triple layer looks a little bit like closed lips!  you can see three lines basically.  My fertility nurse often says that this is more impotant than the thickness of the endometrium.  I have never heard of anyones lining being in double figures but they do say a level of 8mm is sufficient for implantation.


----------

